# JF-17 & PAF Photoshopped Wallpapers



## Manticore

kindly use these backgrounds to make majestic wallpapers for us

http://dc312.*******.com/img/hY7_mDVl/0.6882997445656966/143473_161999981_JAS-39C_GRIPE.jpg
http://dc312.*******.com/img/mYt2lhDR/0.23906391272470007/113940_54030462_Saab_39_Gripen.jpg
http://dc312.*******.com/img/mtdNbt5O/0.5685496875067925/143473_61648516_JAS-39_GRIPEN_.jpeg
http://dc312.*******.com/img/Z9HZQAmJ/0.8433278255259301/Dassault_Rafale_77.jpg

i can give you nice jf17 pics to put on these backgrounds if needed.

thankyou!


----------



## Mughal-Prince

ANTIBODY said:


> kindly use these backgrounds to make majestic wallpapers for us
> 
> http://dc312.*******.com/img/hY7_mDVl/0.6882997445656966/143473_161999981_JAS-39C_GRIPE.jpg
> http://dc312.*******.com/img/mYt2lhDR/0.23906391272470007/113940_54030462_Saab_39_Gripen.jpg
> http://dc312.*******.com/img/mtdNbt5O/0.5685496875067925/143473_61648516_JAS-39_GRIPEN_.jpeg
> http://dc312.*******.com/img/Z9HZQAmJ/0.8433278255259301/Dassault_Rafale_77.jpg
> 
> i can give you nice jf17 pics to put on these backgrounds if needed.
> 
> thankyou!


 
I can help you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

bhai , then plz help!


----------



## SparklingCrescent

None of the aircrafts are JF-17. The first three are Gripen and the last one is a Rafale. Yes indeed they look very similar.


----------



## Manticore

i know, i just gave these wallpapers as templates to be used for jf17 wallpapers


----------



## Najam Khan

ANTIBODY said:


> i know, i just gave these wallpapers as templates to be used for jf17 wallpapers


 
I'll post some in a week...won't use the above mentioned backgrounds, these are slightly complicated.


----------



## Manticore

looking forward to it najam bhai!


----------



## Najam Khan

Haroon this one's fr you;-)






---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Few more





---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Najam Khan

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blackops

Guys can you help me to how do you post a pic into a different background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Najam Khan

blackops said:


> Guys can you help me to how do you post a pic into a different background


 
You mean in PS? cut the pic with any selection tool. Open the pic on which you want it to be pasted...simply paste it!

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

Its seems as Flickr don't allow more than 1024 pixels pictures to be uploaded in non-premium account

Click on following image for a slightly higher version.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

NAjAM Khan said:


> Haroon this one's fr you;-)




this one is definately my new wallpaper


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

some easier shots to ''cg''


----------



## phrozenflame

My humble attempt:





However, post #8 simply wins the thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

thank you for the image, phrozen flame!!! jf17.com has finally been revived!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## timberwolf

NAjAM Khan said:


> Haroon this one's fr you;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woah, jft got an LGB. good one najam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

chinese j20 artwork .inspiration from NAjAM Khan

btw,the art of NAjAM Khan are very popular in china

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## houshanghai

del myself


----------



## Najam Khan

houshanghai said:


> chinese j20 artwork .inspiration from NAjAM Khan
> 
> btw,the art of NAjAM Khan are very popular in china


 
Oh Thanks for the post....i never knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

another template hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Najam Khan

ANTIBODY said:


> another template hahaha


 
Haha....thats a very old painting, i came across it in code one magazine in 1990s....great work though, one should admire the creativity & theme picked by the artist..amazing!

PS: Yar haroon, can you post some high resolution shots of A-5s from PLAAF/BAF with similar camou as PAF....im making some wallpapers, need some stuff.Thanks!


----------



## Last Hope

Although I cant use the PS, I have others. I can help you


----------



## houshanghai

[/IMG]



this is my favourite Wallpaper about JFT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

JetPhotos.Net Photo » M504 China - Air Force Nanchang Q-5 by Jakub Nanowski - EPGD Spotters





Photos: Nanchang Q-5 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net





Photos: Nanchang Q-5A Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net





Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

http://www.patricksaviation.com/photos/baz_the_eagle/4911/

hi def-paf
ë¶í&#8226;&#339;ë&#8222; ë³´ì&#339;í&#8226;&#339; í&#338;&#338;í&#8218;¤ì&#352;¤í&#402;&#8222;ê³µêµ°ì&#732; ì¤&#8216;êµì&#8218;° ê³µê²©ê¸° A-5C Fantan - Viggenì&#732; êµ°ì&#8218;¬ ë¬´ê¸°ì&#8218;¬ì§&#8222; ë¸&#8221;ë¡&#339;ê·¸ - ì&#8226;¼í&#8250;&#8222;! ë¸&#8221;ë¡&#339;ê·¸

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

NAjAM Khan said:


> Haha....thats a very old painting, i came across it in code one magazine in 1990s....great work though, one should admire the creativity & theme picked by the artist..amazing!


 
i had this sticker pasted on all my school books [the covers of my books were from paf calender of paf paintings]-- ,LU biscuits releasd some stickers aswell, back then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

Thunders flight to the moon

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## red_baron

i will come up with a jf-17 vector patch real soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## red_baron

Aeronaut said:


>


 
JF-17 would be fitted with reverse bvrs that fire back and raptor will go down


----------



## timberwolf

My try at making a wall paper. Though i dont have much exprience making these, but i tried to give it a pseudo-HDR look. 

Military Photoshops: Hi Res Stealth JF17 Wallpaper

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## enquencher

no need of photo-shop....... whatever you do wont hide the reverse engineering design

lol


----------



## Najam Khan

Nice work Ghufran....good to see the improvement in your skills.

Following are some new Wallpapers by me!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Najam Khan

Some work on A-5.

Click here wallpaper to view its 2100 X 1313 version.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAQAS119

timberwolf said:


> My try at making a wall paper. Though i dont have much exprience making these, but i tried to give it a pseudo-HDR look.
> 
> Military Photoshops: Hi Res Stealth JF17 Wallpaper


 
Wao man Wao!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great translation of my dreams. Please pray GOD that this dream become a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZaYYaF

Nice work guys, good show of skills Najam bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

timberwolf said:


> My try at making a wall paper. Though i dont have much exprience making these, but i tried to give it a pseudo-HDR look.
> 
> Military Photoshops: Hi Res Stealth JF17 Wallpaper


 
hahaha what the.......


yar plz dont add the photoshop blogspots watermark in the middle-- keep the authenticity a mystery atleast for a few minutes!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timberwolf

> yar plz dont add the photoshop blogspots watermark in the middle-- keep the authenticity a mystery atleast for a few minutes!!



Thanx Haroon, Yeah i love sensation too, but sometimes u find stupid ppl who dont actually get the fun and get all worked up and fiery about how despicable posting *fakes* is. poor fellows cant even see the obvious or they are too self righteous for their own good.



> Nice work Ghufran....good to see the improvement in your skills.



Thank u Najam, ive been experimenting but im still waaaay behind many.



> Wao man Wao!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great translation of my dreams. Please pray GOD that this dream become a reality.



Aamen !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*Much Clearer one.....!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

WAQAS119 said:


> *Much Clearer one.....!*


 
thats JF 17 HARDCORE THUNDER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

http://dc233.*******.com/img/Y2pxHuL_/0.12791982803652446/111781_tmb_44960820_111781_622.jpghttp://dc366.*******.com/img/G3VZCyC-/0.210229611300228/139754_tmb_72407678_MIRAGE.jpghttp://dc366.*******.com/img/Cq66cp-N/0.24476758168529/138225_48297862_Dassault-Bregu.jpg


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

So all the pics with external pods and... are photoshopped ones.


----------



## Najam Khan

*Time for some Block52 Wallpapers!*

*Falcons with JDAM*





*Deadly Head on*
Head on view of F-16C flying over snow capped mountains of Karakoram Range. Aircraft is loaded with fuselage mounted CFTs, two 370 gallon fuel tanks, four Aircraft Maneuvering device (AMD) and Sniper pod mounted on starboard engine inlet pylon. The pilot is wearing Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System (JHMCS).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timberwolf

Saudi Jf17 :d

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

^^doesnt it look more like the sufa f16s?


----------



## siegecrossbow

NAjAM Khan said:


> Haroon this one's fr you;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------
> 
> Few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------


 
Wow those are photoshopped???? Geez you should go apply for poster work at the PLA man. They'll pay you a lot!


----------



## Najam Khan

siegecrossbow said:


> Wow those are photoshopped???? Geez you should go apply for poster work at the PLA man. They'll pay you a lot!


 
Yes, these are...does PLA has a digital art team? curios to hear more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Conqueror

Sorry off topic but has Saudi's placed any order for it ?? As of my info they haven't.


----------



## Manticore

any one got the afm supplement scans kindly pm me! dont think it will be available in lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

NAjAM Khan said:


> Yes, these are...does PLA has a digital art team? curios to hear more


 
Yeah. They make recruiting posters and stuff.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

ANTIBODY said:


> any one got the afm supplement scans kindly pm me! dont think it will be available in lahore


 
Hey i think the only thing photoshoped in this pic are the cockpits.


----------



## salvage

NAjAM Khan said:


> Yes, these are...does PLA has a digital art team? curios to hear more



you can launch some sort of monthly magazine,build a team of 4,5 people,,,then sooner or later sponsors will invite you to airshows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

salvage said:


> you can launch some sort of monthly magazine,build a team of 4,5 people,,,then sooner or later sponsors will invite you to airshows


 
Good idea, it can be done.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

najam , for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

Here comes the expert in water-mark removing 
Just painted the watermark with camouflage colour 

Is visible, but can keep the mind more sub-conscious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burger Boy

Last Hope said:


> Here comes the expert in water-mark removing
> Just painted the watermark with camouflage colour
> 
> Is visible, but can keep the mind more sub-conscious.


 
Wow looks like an F-35, and seems like it's real.....but the F-35 doesn't have an HUD so that would give it away as a fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Google Translate


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## salvage

i would love to design a plane......irony is i dont have any knowledge of aerodynamics


----------



## Manticore




----------



## houshanghai

PAF fc20

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

i made this one ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

houshanghai said:


> TODAY,Chinese aviation fan very happy to hear this good news that JFT will have (two-seater )version soon.so they made a CG of JFT (two-seater) and posted it in cdf. but i prefer to see that they add a V-head in the arts of JFT(two-seater )..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

a nice JFT GIF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

great job ANTI BODY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

painting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

houshanghai said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

chinese artwork of JFT (2-seater) from CDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

houshanghai said:


> chinese artwork of JFT (2-seater) from CDF


 
nose is too fat dear lolz .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

i know you do not like j10a and you just like j10b

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

houshanghai said:


> i know you do not like j10a and you just like j10b


 
no man we like it its far far better then our whole fleet expect block-52 . nice pics dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Can anyone do a Fc-20 in our PAF grey schme would love to see it thx


----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

houshangahi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn

EL HANGAR DE TJ: ¿CAZA CHINO DE NUEVA GENERACION?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

single-seater JF17 art picture 






two-seater JF17 art picture

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

Some new additions to this collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

huishangahi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftar

YAAAR ITNI ZABARDST THREAD. OR HAMIEN PATAH HI NAHI


----------



## Raftar

ANTIBODY said:


> another template hahaha



Probably my new DESKTOP WALLPAPER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftar

WAQAS119 said:


> Wao man Wao!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great translation of my dreams. Please pray GOD that this dream become a reality.



Ameen


----------



## Manticore

najam , can this be used as template by you?


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker




----------



## salvage

unicorn said:


> EL HANGAR DE TJ: ¿CAZA CHINO DE NUEVA GENERACION?



which plane is this?stealth variant of jf-17?


----------



## Najam Khan

ANTIBODY said:


> najam , can this be used as template by you?



Thanks,Yes it would be if it was 1600+ px in size. Its my minimum canvas size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

PAF JFT WITH C802A ASM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

PAF J10B

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tvsram1992

houshanghai said:


> PAF J10B


lol pls make a pic of PAF J20


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

tvsram1992 said:


> lol pls make a pic of PAF J20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Chinese pilots scrambled J10A with Pakistan Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timberwolf

houshanghai said:


> PAF JFT WITH C802A ASM



This is 3d, isnt it ?

superb work by the who-ever-the artist .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Chinese pilots scrambled J10A with Pakistan Flag.



the worse PS ever i seen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timberwolf

Hey guys , enter the *Mki-Ski* . lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

ANTIBODY said:


>



CFT's eh?

BTW, what is the name of those pods?


----------



## timberwolf

nuclearpak said:


> CFT's eh?
> 
> BTW, what is the name of those pods?



what pods ? JFT here isnt carrying any pods !

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------

@ ANTIBODY : you like this eh, antibody. i hope we get to see this real soon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

nuclearpak said:


> CFT's eh?
> 
> BTW, what is the name of those pods?



they are cruise missile..Air launched cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

ANTIBODY said:


>


nice picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

twin seater





---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

blue-sky-sirius-clouds-streak-MY.jpg (image)twin seater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

timberwolf said:


> Hey guys , enter the *Mki-Ski* . lolz



this is real beauty Timber Wolf ... U r a Perfect PSer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




nomi007 said:


> twin seater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------
> 
> blue-sky-sirius-clouds-streak-MY.jpg (image)twin seater



one of my earliest psd works, actually my 1st post on this forum, i think


----------



## timberwolf

block-3-jf-17-xl-cranked-arrow-delta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

timberwolf said:


>



Makes it kinda look like the Tejas


----------



## Nishan_101

ANTIBODY said:


>


Really I am quite sure that this will be the Block-II and it will also have a dual seat version with WS-13(100 KN) and composite materials with IFRP.


----------



## HANI

Nishan_101 said:


> Really I am quite sure that this will be the Block-II and it will also have a dual seat version with WS-13(100 KN) and composite materials with IFRP.


Already disused many time on JF 17 threat that there will b no design modification in block 2


----------



## timberwolf

Jf-17 Thunder evolves: Naval JF17 / Fc-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

let me know if its photoshopped and i will move it..airliners.net?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timberwolf

Chengdu J-10 S in PAF Mirage III/V Color Scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

timberwolf said:


> Chengdu J-10 S in PAF Mirage III/V Color Scheme



Man this is awesome .... U know i wanted to paint a JF-17 in this camo, like an attack version of JF-17.
I will be thankful if u make a PS of JF-17 in this Camouflage. But don't make sky blue bottom and black nose instead make light grey bottom and normal Jf-17 light grey nose. This desired Camo of mine is very much inspired by Israeli F-15/16.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

danger-zone said:


> Man this is awesome .... U know i wanted to paint a JF-17 in this camo, like an attack version of JF-17.
> I will be thankful if u make a PS of JF-17 in this Camouflage. But don't make sky blue bottom and black nose instead make light grey bottom and normal Jf-17 light grey nose. This desired Camo of mine is very much inspired by Israeli F-15/16.
> Thanks.




Thankyou for ur comment.I'll see what i can do :


----------



## timberwolf

danger-zone said:


> Man this is awesome .... U know i wanted to paint a JF-17 in this camo, like an attack version of JF-17.
> I will be thankful if u make a PS of JF-17 in this Camouflage. But don't make sky blue bottom and black nose instead make light grey bottom and normal Jf-17 light grey nose. This desired Camo of mine is very much inspired by Israeli F-15/16.
> Thanks.



Military Photos and Photoshops: PAF No. 27 Squadron Zarrars to be equipped with JF-17 Block II Thunders





PAF No. 27 Squadron Zarrars to be equipped with JF-17 Block II Thunders [:o]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^ Thats truly awesome man. but i asked you to keep the bottom light Grey. Any way still look Perfect.
Liked yor FB page ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder Wallpaper

This wallpaper shows 3 Jf-17 from 3 differnt PAF sqadrons flying low in a close formation .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

timberwolf said:


> Military Photos and Photoshops: PAF No. 27 Squadron Zarrars to be equipped with JF-17 Block II Thunders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF No. 27 Squadron Zarrars to be equipped with JF-17 Block II Thunders [:o]



Great work friend!...You have transformed into a Thunder loving devil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Would anybody be interested in skinning a JF-17 flight sim model??





It should be simple.. but since I suck at Photoshop and my PC has a bug that automatically darkens images for reasons unknown to me .. I would hope to get help.
The skin is based on two bmp's.. that i can send via email to any interested party.. the templates should be very straightforward.
Fuselage and tail..





Wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

Oscar said:


> Would anybody be interested in skinning a JF-17 flight sim model??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be simple.. but since I suck at Photoshop and my PC has a bug that automatically darkens images for reasons unknown to me .. I would hope to get help.
> The skin is based on two bmp's.. that i can send via email to any interested party.. the templates should be very straightforward.
> Fuselage and tail.....



i have no idea how to do skins for FSX, but if it just making two bmp images as u posted above, then that should be easy. i'll add more detail and texture to those parts of Jf-17 with photoshop. If thats all theres to do , then i am up for it . Tell me and i'll pm u my email .



Najam Khan said:


> Great work friend!...You have transformed into a Thunder loving devil



thanks mate . coming frm u it means a lot . 

I've done a thunder after quite a long tym. I've been trying my hand with other fighters of US and Russian origin . On the same note, have u tried editing J-20 yet ? i've failed miserably when ever i try .


----------



## timberwolf

Najam Khan said:


>



I ve seen this pic in an issue of Hilal Mag as a banner for some article . It seemed real enough, bombs looked a bit small, but the position of the pod had me confusing that this really was an original photo as its reported that JFT will carry its targetting pod at the centre line pylon sacrificing a hard point like Typhoon . 

now i see its actually ur work . good job .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

timberwolf said:


> i have no idea how to do skins for FSX, but if it just making two bmp images as u posted above, then that should be easy. i'll add more detail and texture to those parts of Jf-17 with photoshop. If thats all theres to do , then i am up for it . Tell me and i'll pm u my email .



thats exactly what needs to be done.. 
the only thing you may have to ensure is keeping the bmp in its original color format and resolution.


----------



## Manticore

JF-1.wmv - YouTube
Jf-17 needed - CombatACE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

ANTIBODY said:


> Jf-17 needed - CombatACE



Bravo dr sahab .. Is there any thing about Jf-17 in this world going on that u do not know about !


----------



## Manticore

timberwolf said:


> Bravo dr sahab .. Is there any thing about Jf-17 in this world going on that u do not know about !


I try 

btw , there were 3 more pics of the finished product.. but they need membership to that forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

timberwolf said:


> thanks mate . coming frm u it means a lot .
> 
> I've done a thunder after quite a long tym. I've been trying my hand with other fighters of US and Russian origin . *On the same note, have u tried editing J-20 yet ?* i've failed miserably when ever i try .


Yeah i tried it once, it went average..I will post it here if its found in my archives




timberwolf said:


> I ve seen this pic in an issue of Hilal Mag as a banner for some article . It seemed real enough, bombs looked a bit small, but the position of the pod had me confusing that this really was an original photo as its reported that JFT will carry its targetting pod at the centre line pylon sacrificing a hard point like Typhoon .
> 
> now i see its actually ur work . good job .


 
Thanks, I would love to see that Hilal article. Can you post it?
Thunder can carry three Mk82s, but i doubt PAF will use such configuration (un less the enemy has no interceptor, poor air-defence and no MANPADs.) US/NATO F-16s have stopped using Triple Ejector racks for Mk-82s/small diameter JDAMs/ AGM-65s...the reason is the extra drag created because of such heavy load. Four bombs on Multi-ejector racks + 4 A-A Missiles are enough for any mission.

..and Following is the original image of Thunder i used in that wallpaper. There is hardly any Hi-Res head on photo of Pod..i had to transform it in 3D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timberwolf

Najam Khan said:


> Yeah i tried it once, it went average..I will post it here if its found in my archives:
> 
> Thanks, I would love to see that Hilal article. Can you post it?
> Thunder can carry three Mk82s, but i doubt PAF will use such configuration (un less the enemy has no interceptor, poor air-defence an...............................



I'd have to look for it and will post hte pic if i find it. the article was crappy though, like it was written for school boys . 

Cool, u can use 3d too. Im still stuck with ps cs2, though i would like to enter the 3d arena too .


----------



## SQ8

some of timberwolf's work.. on my model

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timberwolf

Oscar said:


> some of timberwolf's work.. on my model



Can u post some more close ups from side, up, oblique view . 

i think this ones much improvement than before, but may be i should dim those panel lines or just post one with out lines like the one Antibody posted .

Before : 




After :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

JF-17 launching C-802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^ Flag is Flipped Horizontally.
BTW which Simulator is this ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Oscar said:


> some of timberwolf's work.. on my model



its not agra india ???????


----------



## SQ8

JF-17 with Triple ejector racks loaded with Mk-82's.







Imran Khan said:


> its not agra india ???????



Oh.. just a tourist visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

Oscar said:


> Oh.. just a tourist visit.


 
Haha..Tourist with three fueltanks for a big ride



timberwolf said:


> I'd have to look for it and will post hte pic if i find it. the article was crappy though, like it was written for school boys .
> 
> Cool, u can use 3d too. Im still stuck with ps cs2, though i would like to enter the 3d arena too .


 
In CS2 3D is very difficult to handle, I use CS5...i doubt it has 3D transform option in the menu. I prefer manual 3D during _Free transform_...one has to trust his instincts using that


----------



## Najam Khan

Some wallpapers


----------



## SQ8

I can have these replicated exactly  
Get some beauty shots going.


----------



## SQ8

*Possible loadout scenario's.

4 x BVR , 4x WVR , 1 x 1200 Ltr FT*





*4 x BVR, 2 x WVR, 1 x TGP, 1 x 500kg LGB, 1 x 1200 ltr FT*





*2 x BVR, 2 X WVR, 1 x TGP, 1 x 2000 kg LGB, 1 x 1200 ltr FT*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Oscar said:


> *Possible loadout scenario's.
> 
> 4 x BVR , 4x WVR , 1 x 1200 Ltr FT*



Ahmm Ahmm .... My art piece (April-2010)





Possible cheating 

BTW Great work. Tell me what Sim is this and Please give me the Thunder add-on as well .. i wana fly the damn thing


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

3D Model of JF17 Thunder Display Aircraft Low poly 3ds, max, obj, c4d, fbx, dxf, dwg, skp, iges


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


>



wtf, its the most ugliest photoshop i have ever came across, was that guy anti-PAF and anti-jf-17 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mani2020 said:


> wtf, its the most ugliest photoshop i have ever came across, was that guy anti-PAF and anti-jf-17 ?



WTF ??????? its JF-17SMT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

Imran Khan said:


> WTF ??????? its JF-17SMT


Its a matter of national security you should not release such secret info on public forum .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Doctor09 said:


> Its a matter of national security you should not release such secret info on public forum .



thats not a secret its secret

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Imran Khan said:


> thats not a secret its secret



That's my work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Last Hope said:


> That's my work.



You are not *Timber-Wolf* ! Aren't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adeel_safdar

i am not a professional photoshoper but i can make a thing or two .....


----------



## monitor

Artist impression of a future Block II or Block III version of JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 3nigma

Oscar said:


> some of timberwolf's work.. on my model



Oscar bro 

is this model only for combat ace etc or can this be ported into flight simulator ?


----------



## yusheng

some pictures of JF17:

with Chinese air force badge






night fight by team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

Some digital art...
JF-17 with C-400AKG





JF-17 firing MAR-1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

danger-zone said:


> You are not *Timber-Wolf* ! Aren't you ?


I actually meant to say that I had erased the watermark. One of my specialty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Please someone Hire this javed Artist for his photoshope skills 

https://www.facebook.com/JavedArtist.Official

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> Please someone Hire this javed Artist for his photoshope skills
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JavedArtist.Official



I no more wanna live after watching his profile..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

najam, can you do something like this ?

J-10A






J-7 MG





L-15





J-8II






FC-1





KJ-2000






J-20






Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

Jazzbot said:


> I no more wanna live after watching his profile..



I don't know why people like to do their own beizzati. Even on youtube people would say Maulana Fazlullah's daughter and put a dancing girl there. Mullah's would be cursing off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

self deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Though the PLAAF has not taken delivery of FC-1-twin brother of JF-17, Chinese Navy has shown great interest in FC-1. A naval version of FC-1 has been developed and the first test flight is expected to take place in 2012. FC-1 is now being planned as a carrier based aircraft along with othet type of aircrafts, probable SU-33.

This is a gret omen for JF-17 as the news indicated a continuous and on going development of the FC-1/JF-17 program. I also feel that we my see a new version beyong Block-3. China and Pakistan have shown great interest and faith in this program. We may hear further in 2012. 
About the naval version of the FC-1, I have heard about few significant changes including heavier undercarriage, Inlet design has been changed to rib inlets necissitated by a new and larger nose changing the forward fuselage center of gravity, and ensuring the static instability. AlsoWings were also swept back and back to edge area has been increased.

As far as the Block-II of the land version that we have is concerned, good news is that major changes have been made in design which will allow it to borrow several features from both the FC-20 and J-11B. It is great to see an evolving Thunder.












DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> when is the Block 2 comming???



in first quarter of 2013 i hope........
well no official date is announced yet..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Gentelman said:


> A Jf-17 Block 2 with Diamond wing Modification found on modern fifth generation aircrafts like F-22A Raptor and T-50 Pakf-Fa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jf-17 Block 2 with Diamond wing Modification found on modern fifth generation aircrafts like F-22A Raptor and T-50 Pakf-Fa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jf-17 Block 2 with Diamond wing Modification found on modern fifth generation aircrafts like F-22A Raptor and T-50 Pakf-Fa.


 

_the link you provided says the following_


> Military Photos and Photoshops
> Spark up your imagination.
> 
> DISCLAIMER :
> 
> Dont believe anything you read, and half of what you see, here !
> 
> If a picture doesnt have the blog address as a watermark, it means it was not edited by me. Also we intentionally photoshoped these picture in a low quality photo manipulation, because we dont want anyone to repost this as the truth.
> 
> Most of the article are not ours either. We edited it to be match our posts or simply for seo.
> 
> Use your common sense to differentiate the truth from hoax.. we sometimes mix it all in.


why are you posting the same pics over & over again ? even the website says it can be photo-shop this is a serious thread 
please post maturely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

>



These two look lovely


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Najam Khan said:


> Some new additions to this collection



This is the real image and I am sure that PAC and CAC along with PAF is not disclosing that they have the pod under the air intake and I have heard in 2007 that complete wepaons integration was complete but they were still hiding it. Brothers, wait for Block-IIs....


----------



## Manticore

@najamkhan

bhai something like this ^ for jft would be welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## timberwolf

Shown above Jf-17 Thunder of PAF dressed up in PAF F-104 Starfighter bare metal finish from 65' era .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

timberwolf said:


> Shown above Jf-17 Thunder of PAF dressed up in PAF F-104 Starfighter bare metal finish from 65' era .



Thats great piece of work man. You made it a vintage bird accurately.
Thumps up


----------



## timberwolf

http://military-photoshops.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/iranian-airforce-iriaf-jf-17-thunder.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## Manticore




----------



## MrShabi2010

I can do your Photoshop work


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Luftwaffe

poor one though.

EAF Thunders pre flight.


----------



## timberwolf




----------

